# ✨New LD and Wooflink pics!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I took some pics of my crew modeling their new Louisdog and Wooflink outfits. It was such a long photo shoot but I managed to get some decent pics of everyone.



My shy girl hates taking pics


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Everything looks gorgeous on your pups !!! that yellow collar looks so nice with both the vintage tops and that beautiful tutu dress too. I really love everything.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Everything looks gorgeous on your pups !!! that yellow collar looks so nice with both the vintage tops and that beautiful tutu dress too. I really love everything.



Thanks so much Elaina! I forgot I had that collar. It was made by Greenbelts. And it does really look good with all of the yellow outfits. I think I'm really liking yellow on Ava. I am so glad there was some LD to fit all of the dogs 😊. They all look so adorable in LD as matching team. So what I'll do in the future is keep ordering sm/med and it will go to whomever it fits between Brax and Kendall. Bailey seems to be a true sm/med. that tank that Kendall has on is very stretchy though. It def fits her better than Bailey. The only thing you didn't get to see is how pretty Brax looks in the Lavendar Wooflink Sunshine top. I'll try and get a good pic of that later.


----------



## Pure love (Sep 13, 2014)

Aww, what a lovely crew you have. Love the LD and WL outfits. I don't think anything cannot look good on such a handsome group.:cheer:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Pure love said:


> Aww, what a lovely crew you have. Love the LD and WL outfits. I don't think anything cannot look good on such a handsome group.:cheer:



Thanks Lisbeth! I hope all is well with you and your family!❤


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Everything looks gorgeous on your pups !!! that yellow collar looks so nice with both the vintage tops and that beautiful tutu dress too. I really love everything.



I think I'm gonna put in an order soon of tags for the whole crew. Did you order a tag for Ellie?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just love the WOOFLINK tutu dress. I have that one in two colors...so pretty and light and summery!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I think I'm gonna put in an order soon of tags for the whole crew. Did you order a tag for Ellie?


I only ordered one for Ellie Mae. which reminds me .... she messaged me yesterday and asked if I want my phone number on it ???? I think not, did you put your number on your dogs tags ???


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I only ordered one for Ellie Mae. which reminds me .... she messaged me yesterday and asked if I want my phone number on it ???? I think not, did you put your number on your dogs tags ???



Yes, my number is on back.


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

Adorable! All of them!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I just love the WOOFLINK tutu dress. I have that one in two colors...so pretty and light and summery!



I love it! I don't know why it took me so long to finally order one. And the yellow color is so pretty on Ava❤


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

mom2marley said:


> Adorable! All of them!



Thanks so much Lisa! I hope you and your family are having a great Father's Day weekend.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Sooooo lovely.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Moonfall said:


> Sooooo lovely.



Thanks so much my dear!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

So many cute pictures! They all look gorgeous and the outfits are so pretty too.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Love all the new clothes! I can live vicariously through everyone's shopping on here, I don't remember the last time I placed an order! Glad you were able to find stuff to fit everyone, they all look beautiful!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> So many cute pictures! They all look gorgeous and the outfits are so pretty too.



Thanks so much Camille! It's been a challenge finding things by this make that fits all of them. I hope you're having a wonderful weekend! Or should I say had? Lol it's probably Monday where you are.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Love all the new clothes! I can live vicariously through everyone's shopping on here, I don't remember the last time I placed an order! Glad you were able to find stuff to fit everyone, they all look beautiful!



Thanks so much Zorana. I think I've finally realized to just order sm/med and whomever it fits between Brax, Bailey and Kendall then that's who it's for ( now if only I had that same luck with Pariero?)😆. Good thing LD's last line is so unisex lol. All of the pups say thankie thankie!🐶


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much Zorana. I think I've finally realized to just order sm/med and whomever it fits between Brax, Bailey and Kendall then that's who it's for ( now if only I had that same luck with Pariero?)😆. Good thing LD's last line is so unisex lol. All of the pups say thankie thankie!🐶


That's awesome that the girls are all 1 size apart so at least you know it will definitely fit someone and doesn't go to waste or a return, I hate mailing returns!
I love LD's last line, WL not so much. Love seeing all the new clothes!


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Yes love the tutu on Ava and the daisy dark blue/yellow top, the yellow collar is really sweet too 😊😊!!! The nomnom and monster shirts look good too! I really need a new harness for my chichi because the one I have is a terrible fit aswell as being way too big may get a bb! Love all your collars too they look sweet! I bought a new skull rocker collar/lead from wooflink for my chichi so far it just fits on the last length but it isn't too loose and he will deff grow into it. The xs harness I bought was just a cheap one I bought in a rush from the pet shop in an xs but does not seem like an xs to me!!! They look sweet ❤ !! BTW NOTHING makes me more mad than collars and leads aswell as toys being too gigantic mostly they are at generic petstores  it's like they only cater to dogs in a set size range and everything else is for cats.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Pablo thinks his girl Ava is looking good !!

But seriously beautiful photos you've got such a gorgeous bunch of chi's they look so well behaved which a good reflection on their amazing human chi mum !! The yellow looks so fab on Ava.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Pablo thinks his girl Ava is looking good !!
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously beautiful photos you've got such a gorgeous bunch of chi's they look so well behaved which a good reflection on their amazing human chi mum !! The yellow looks so fab on Ava.



Thanks Cait! I'll be sure to let Ava know her boyfriend approves 😊. 
I love yellow on her too! She looks like a little bumble be with her yellow outfit and black and white fur. 
And thanks, my crew is pretty well behaved except when there is food involved lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

chiwaamummy
Awe I'll have to keep my eye out for some tiny toys for little Tea! If you want to check online I can make a recommendation for some tiny toys that my crew absolutely love! It's the farm animal collection by Fou Fou dogs 🐶. My crew loves these little toys and they run around carrying them in their mouths all the time.
I love the bb harness. If you buy one said:


> http://www.bloomingtailsdogboutique.com/m/item_8819/All-Bark-No-Bite-Dog-Toys.htm[/url]


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG the whole crew looks great!! Love all their new LD and WL. Especially love Ava in yellow. It really looks great on her with her coloring. Love the Greenbelts yellow collar too!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

As cute as ever x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> OMG the whole crew looks great!! Love all their new LD and WL. Especially love Ava in yellow. It really looks great on her with her coloring. Love the Greenbelts yellow collar too!



Thanks so much Michele! How's your crew doing? 
I love that tutu on Ava 😍😍I don't know why I didn't buy it sooner. And I agree in the color too. 
We are expecting a Pariero order, the fries tops. And also a big order of Hip doggie things I got on Hautelook. Did you see that sale? I ordered a white cherry dress in xxs because xs sold out. But if it's too small, would you like it for Carolina? I found Ava an xs online and I really like the fit. 
I also love the new LD and Wooflink collections. But I may hold off on ordering. I've spent a lot of money lately 😳.
How's Indy? Miss you guys a ton!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much Michele! How's your crew doing?
> I love that tutu on Ava &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;I don't know why I didn't buy it sooner. And I agree in the color too.
> We are expecting a Pariero order, the fries tops. And also a big order of Hip doggie things I got on Hautelook. Did you see that sale? I ordered a white cherry dress in xxs because xs sold out. But if it's too small, would you like it for Carolina? I found Ava an xs online and I really like the fit.
> I also love the new LD and Wooflink collections. But I may hold off on ordering. I've spent a lot of money lately &#55357;&#56883;.
> How's Indy? Miss you guys a ton!


Awe, thanks for asking. Mine are doing great. I really need to take and post some pictures soon of the two of them. Our company (my work) has been so busy lately, but I won't complain about that and then this time of year it's yard work and our pool, and doggie walks in the evening, so the days just keep flying by. After the winter we all had, I shouldn't complain about any of that I guess.

I just ordered 2 things from Pariero and I ordered Hip Doggie too during the sale, but I can't even remember everything I ordered, that's terrible. I know I didn't order the cherry dress, so if it doesn't fit Ava I will buy it from you. Carolina usually fits xxs in Hip Doggie.

I love the new LD and Wooflink too and it looks like I can at least get the two tanks in WL for Carolina. The cut looks very similar to their Sup tank and that fits Carolina great, so I'm excited for that. Love the idea of the matching top for "Mom" but I would not normally wear that type of pattern, so I don't know if I will get a matching top.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

They are all so beautiful! I love their outfits!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

April0684 said:


> They are all so beautiful! I love their outfits!



Thanks so much 😊


----------

